# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  كلام عن الصداقة

## M7MD

ما هي الصداقة

تعتبر الصداقة شيء جميل جداً وهو عنصر مهم جداً في الحياة وهو سر من اسرار السعادة بالحياة فالجميع يتفق على ان الصداقة تضيف نكهة خاصة للحياة ، وان مع الاصدقاء نقضي اجمل الاوقات وتعتبر اجمل لحظات العمر ، وحين تقديم السؤال لشخص عن اجمل لحظة في حياتك فسوف يربط اجمل اللحظات في حياته مع أصدقائه ، كما ان الصداقة تعرف بأنها مشاعر عاطفية ايجابية متبادلة بين الاصدقاء ، وان يسعى ويتمنى الفرد السعادة والخير للشخص الاخر دون انتظار مقابل ، كما ان الصداقة لا تقتصر بين الافراد بل انها ايضاً بين الشعوب والامم والقبائل بالاضافة الى المنظمات ايضاً . 

وتعرف الصداقة بأنها عطف متبادل بين شخصين أو أكثر ،حيث يود كل منهما الآخر ويتمنى الواحد منهما الخير لصديقه مع علمه بأن الآخر يبادله المشاعر نفسها 

وصديقك هو من يعيش معك ويشابهك في كل الأمور ،سواءً أكان ذلك في الاذواق أو الأفكار وغيرها ، وهو الذي تسره مسراتك ويحزن لآلامك وأحزانك، وبذلك تقوم الصداقة على المعاشرة والتشابه والمشاركة الوجدانية. 

ولا يقتصر مفهوم الصداقة على الافراد والاشخاص فحسب ، بل إن الصداقة تقوم أيضاً بين الامم والشعوب والمنظمات والمدن والبلدان والدول 

وتعد الصداقة حاجة ضرورية من ضروريات الحياة والبقاء ،فالشخص لا يقدر على العيش بلا اصدقاء مهما توفر له من نعيم وخيرات فالأصدقاء هم ملاذنا الذي نلجأ اليه في أوقات الضيق والشدة والصداقة ضرورية للشباب لان الأصدقاء يمدون بعضهم البعض بالنصائح التي تحميهه من الوقوع في الخطأ والزلل وهي مهمة للشيخ تعينه حيث يتقدم العمر ويضعف البدن. 

ويقول ارسطو قوله الرائع (( متى احب الناس بعضهم البعض لم تعد حاجة الى العدل غير انهم مهما عدلوا فانهم لا غنى لهم عن الصداقة. 

ومن ناحية أخرى ، فإنه يقال أنه من كثر اصدقائه فلا صديق له، وذلك لأن الإنسان لا يستطيع ان يحافظ على صداقات كثيرة لان الصداقة تحتاج الى اهتمام وعطاء كبير. 

وقد بين ارسطو اسس للمحبة هي :الفضيلة والمنفعة 

وقد وضح أن صداقة المنفعة عرضية ومؤقتة ، تنتهي و تنقطع بانقطاع الفائدة 

اما صداقة الفضيلة فهي افضل أنواع الصداقة ،فهي تقوم على تشابه الفضيلة وهي اكثر الصداقات دواما. 

وتكون الصداقة في أكمل أوجهها عندما تتوافر لها اسس المحبة: المنفعة والفضيلة والصداقة الحقة لا تتكون بسرعة ابدا وانها لا تكتمل الا على مدى الزمن. 

وبشكل عام يمكننا القول أن الصداقة تقوم في الاساس على المساواة في المكانة الاجتماعية حيث أن الاصدقاء يتبادلون الخدمات ذاتها او يتعاوضون مزية باخرى ، حيث يقول الفيلسوف الكبير ارسطو ان الناس لا يصبحون اصدقاء عندما تتفاوت مراكزهم ، وهذا منطقي جداً لأنه عندما تتسع المسافات لا سيما الثروة والمستوى الثقافي تنتهي الصداقات

----------

